# Girls go LIVE



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Well my sister-in-law is staying with us for a bit since my brother-in-law is in Iraq fighting. The girls decided to smoke tonight along with some drinks. What else could they smoke but LIVE haha!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

*Very Nice*

Delicious!!! 
And The cigars look nice too!:helloooo:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like a party! I get to smoke with the dog.. hmm doesn't seem fair


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

you ladies r pretty


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

sseagle said:


> Looks like a party! I get to smoke with the dog.. hmm doesn't seem fair


Same here bro.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Daniel you have it made--a beautiful wife & Sis-N-Law to enjoy some fine smokes and spirits with --Let the Brother-N-Law know that we appreciate his service---


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet time there!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

It looks like they're enjoying themselves.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pics. thx


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like fun.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like a night that should never end  Thanks for sharing, Daniel


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Daniel. I've yet to try one of the LIVE cigars.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn, they look tasty...
...The cigars!! You per...!! :lol:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey --How come John is pointing to the girls on the main forum page???

That guys goes for the ladies


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

What no Live hats or shirts?


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

t here were cigars in the pics ??


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Very, Very Nice!

Let your Brother-in-Law know we appreciate his service. Have you sent a box of Live's to Iraq yet?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn I really want to smoke one of those! LOL Great pics Daniel, looks like y'all had a great time.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Looks like the ladies are enjoying the Live Cigars.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

sseagle said:


> Looks like a party! I get to smoke with the dog.. hmm doesn't seem fair


I dunno. I'm gettin' real fond of the dog lately. :huh_oh:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

That's cool. Looks relaxing!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

sweet pictures...looks like fun!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet pics


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pictures. They look great.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Berry Nice!


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:You guys sure know how to make girls feel good about themselves!!! My sister in law (Lana) and I started out by picking up all the outside toys and deflating the baby pool. We were tired and sat for a bit. Daniel my hubby came out and said hey why don't you guys smoke. Lana has never smoked a cigar before so it was perfect. Things that are unplanned seem to always be more fun and this was one of those times!!! The red Live was really good!! When I finished it, it felt like I had just finished a great cup of coffee. The green had a compeltely different taste to it. It was pretty spicey and left your mouth tingling, in a good way.

Lana and I have been VERY busy with our babies. My baby Diego who just turned two and my niece Nadia who will turn 8 months old are very active and constantly need to be busy at all times. We are going out every single day, there is never a dull moment. We already have gone to the pool a dozen times, library, The Little Gym, Mommy and me swim classes, Chuckie Chesse, Toys R Us, The Children's Museum, every park in the Katy area, The Houston Zoo, and the mall. We are quite tired but the babies are happy and that is all that matters.

:sorry:I apolgize that I have not attended any of the herfs or get togethers. I really want to just so I can do something more grown up, I do plan to eventually however we really want to take advantage of going out and creating as many memories as possible.

Thank you for all the sweet comments. The comments are very uplifting for two stay at home mommies.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------

